# Two good results - one perfect scenario, one serious multitasking



## tellner (Jan 2, 2008)

Two news stories about citizens with guns...

In the first one an armed citizen had a darned near textbook-perfect result.

He got the drop on an armed robber. The robber dropped his gun, dropped the money and laid down to wait for police.

The second shows a lot of presence of mind or at least enough cussedness to substitute. How many of us could multi-task well enough to draw, shoot and actually hit something while we were being beat up by three guys and suffering a heart attack?


----------



## Guardian (Jan 2, 2008)

I was doing pretty good till you said "Heart Attack", that's definately not one scenario I have done throughout my time.  Dang good one at that.


----------

